
A persistent, relational store inspired by Datomic and DataScript - tosh
https://github.com/mozilla/mentat
======
vosper
Most useful databases persist their data somewhere, what does "persistent"
mean in this context? Given the reference to Datomic I assume it means
"persistent over time" aka you can time-travel through the DB history. Or is
it just the classic meaning of persistent aka "not ephemeral"?

~~~
hencq
I think it's the classical meaning to distinguish it from Datascript, which is
in-memory. This is sqlite as a storage back end I think.

I wonder if it also supports the recursive parts of datalog.

~~~
j-pb
Datalog IS the recursive parts. Everything else is just conjunctive queries.

------
nickik
Absolutely great idea. Datomic is amazing but having something light weight
and open source would be fantastic.

------
cordite
This is really cool, just wish it were more obvious on how to make an FFI
layer for other languages

------
zengid
Cool! Can it hook up with .Net core eventually?

------
lsllc
Any example code? (in Rust?)

